# Strangest comments you have received about your dog(s)?



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

As the title says, what are the strangest or most off the wall comments you have received about your dogs? 

My latest one was when I was out with my female Rough Collie pup, Rowen. A woman who was walking with her husband asked to pet her, and she seemed nice enough so I said yes. 

She asked a few questions about Rowen which I gladly answered, when her husband (who had been staring silently the entire time) said Thats a friendly dog and as I started to say thank you, he continued -you should hit her. Rough her up a little. He was completely and absolutely serious.  I very quickly replied that I didnt believe in hitting dogs, ended the conversation, and got Rowen away from him as quickly as possible. :mad5:

It seems that for some odd reason my pups are magnets for weird remarks from strangers (thankfully most of them much more light-hearted than that one), and I am curious if anyone else on here has had similar experiences?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, what a weirdo 

someone once asked me if my dog was a wolf, this is my dog:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Random chav: '_giyya £20 for 'im_'- um, yeah, ok
Another random chav: '_You gonna breed from 'im? You really should_' not really feasible seeing as he's missing 2 important breeding implements


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

yesterday when the asda delivery man came, dai was sat nicely on his dog sofa, then came to nosey at the shopping, the front door was wide open and the delivery man said bet he can't run that fast  (dai's a mini long haired dachshund) i said he can when he wants to


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

We had Ellie, our 12 week old Yorkie pup out on Saturday and numerous people asked if she was a puppy or a "toy" Yorkie! They really thought she was a full size "toy" Yorkie! At 2kg only I am glad she's not!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I always get..'my god hes like a horse', 'if you feed raw he will have the taste of blood and attack you/your kids'..ive had far too many to write down lamo.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I had one yesterday, a woman was stroking maya for a good 5 or so minutes then asked me if she bites :confused1: I replied I think she would have bit you by now if she bites. 

People are strange :lol:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Oddest one i can remember is 

Him:" That's a beagle, isn't it?"
Me : " Yes "
Him " They are all dog agressive aren't they."
Me " Erm no, wouldn't make them very suitable to live in packs if there were."
Him: " but I've seen one before that was aggressive to other dogs."
Me: " i'm not saying that individual beagles can't be dog aggressive, just that it's not something they are known for."
Him: pointing at Tink)" she could get aggro at any time."
Me: "You're right, best keep your distance."


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I have had a few, such as;

Isn't that suppose to be a dog?

You should get her a skateboard

Have you got any buns big enough?

My Guinea pig is bigger than that....

Betty is a Miniature Dachshund, 4.5kg (prob about as big as she will get). Some people are soooo funny!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I was on a train with my 3 sprawled all over each other, snoozing, and a man stared at them and said...
Do they get on? 
:confused1:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

"It's so nice to meet a nice one of them"


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

No dog related but I used to have ferrets and was at a show. Some lady asked me if they laid eggs ! i was a bit nonplussed at this comment, but then noticed a egg lying by the cage. They were in the same tent as a chicken show and some one's hen laid a egg n it was given to me and I'd laid it down next to the cage. So I can see where it came from but .....that's they wierdest thing anyones said !


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I always get..'my god hes like a horse',


i get that with lex, also it must cost a fortune to feed him


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Funnily enough had the oddest comment last night....

Got chatting to a fella that trained guide dogs, Ern was being his usual self, dancing about trying to get his old dog to play. I said 'Ernie is very excitable as you can see, he will probably be like this for another year I think'

his response..... and he was not kidding

'OH you got a retarded one have you, yes.... I can see that you have....'

RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!!!  my dog is not retarded! he is PLAYING! 

I looked at him and said 'Retarded ' he sad, yeh.... you see it a lot with labs

If he confuses excitement and playing with brain damage, I dont think he should be training guide dogs!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Someone asked if Danny is a German Shepherd.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I get the same comment quite often - "is it part fox?".


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to have a Borzoi, very big even for his breed, I also had horses.

My Mum used to love walking the dog and as she was all of 4' 11 inches tall we were always being told to "put the saddle on the dog" so she could ride out with me on my horse.

Mind you, they were a funny sight from behind


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Had a long argument with a lady who insisted I had been conned as Kilo was a lab with a 'faulty coat' - the ridge :eek6:.

A man around here informed his friend very loudly and knowledgeably that RRs were pitbulls with spina bifida :scared:.

I have been told several times that RRs hunt lions to eat and turn on their handlers if they are unsuccessful and hungry :lol:.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

My favourite is one time when out walking, OH and I were chatting to a lady with a collie and she asked if Rolo was half greyhound, reason being that he was 'so thin'


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Several people have said, is he a puppy 

No he's 10


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

We often get the one about Harvey doing all our painting :huh:

Bruno is often called "chihuahua" by the local kids....understandable, I guess.

The funniest thing was shortly after we had Harvey clipped in the summer and an old lady came over to us and told us that what we had done was animal cruelty and she then told Harvey how sorry she felt for him


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I always get odd ones. 

"Labs - aww but they have a white flash - obvs not a pedigree"
"Well actually their springer x labs" 
"Oh Gosh! Bet they're handfuls then"

Louie was sat at my feet and Pennie was snuffling the floor.. :confused1:

Leanne, Katie and I always get good ones when we're out with up to 8 dogs between us.

"Are they all yours" No, we stole them. We also got this when we had a group walk with 15 dogs.

"They must be drugged" No they're just well behaved - said to us whilst we let someone and his two dogs pass and the dogs were sat still.

Ones I've had with Pennie, Louie and Sadie.
"Are they mum (pointing at Louie) and dad (Pointing at Sadie - wearing a pink collar)" No thats her brother and this one is totally unrelated. 

"Will you be breeding her and him" pointing at Louie and Pennie. Urn no - thats gross considering they are brother and sister. 

There is more.. but at the moment I can't think.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

One I get alot which I dont understand (and really p***es me off) is people telling me how easy it would be to kill my dogs. Ranging from 'you could step on that and kill it!' to 'my dog would eat that one for breakfast'
How is that an ok comment to make? I dont look at someone with their kid and go 'wow, your son is small....I bet I could beat him to death!'


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Melissa27 said:


> As the title says, what are the strangest or most off the wall comments you have received about your dogs?
> 
> My latest one was when I was out with my female Rough Collie pup, Rowen. A woman who was walking with her husband asked to pet her, and she seemed nice enough so I said yes.
> 
> ...


What a strange and horrible man! :scared:

The strangest one I had (well, it was said to my hubby) is 'Is that a labradoodle?'...um, she's a long-haired rottweiler...lol :lol:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiemum said:


> What a strange and horrible man! :scared:
> 
> The strangest one I had (well, it was said to my hubby) is 'Is that a labradoodle?'...um, she's a long-haired rottweiler...lol :lol:


OH nearly had an argument with some woman. She kept insisting that Muddy was a Labradoodle, no matter how many times he told her he was a Chesapeake, she wouldn't have it and told him that she knew a Labradoodle when she saw one and he'd been cheated 
Muddys' litter sister has won at Crufts


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

god every single post on this im like yep, had that one. even the saddle comment, which was so odd as my dog is only knee height and 20kg??? 

especially the fox one  my Brucie seems to attract strange comments bless him, mainly trying to guess what breed mix he is though (he is a complete heinzy mixture). the loveliest one i got was an old lady who said 'aww, he's so sweet, such an oddball, he looks like god was done making all the dogs, he had a load of spare parts leftover he just shoved together to create the most special of them all'.

then theres the people who comment on his/my foster dogs behaviour. 'i wish mine could be that good etc.'. actually had a lady the other day say to me 'i wish i could walk both of mine together, they are too hyper so i walk them alone on alternate days' errrm, well i can instantly see whats wrong there love! 

quite a common one when people find out he's a spanish rescue is 'does he speak english?' 

but i think the strangest of them all would be (from lady stroking him) 'wow, hes so soft, do you ever get scared someone will steal him to use as fur?' 

well, never until now cruella dear, but now i am :confused1:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

ok heres the funniest one and i have had it from about 10 different people on different occasions.

people have said have you drawn on your dogs face as the markings look like you have painted them on. i'll say no they are just his markings and then they say they dont look like any they have ever seen and look drawn on. i just tell them he was born that way, im sure they think ive dont it, it would be hard work to keep drawing them on! people have been saying it since he was a puppy and he still gets it now!

heres a close up pic of his face


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Coming back from a walk the other week I saw a neighbour from the other end of the village approaching. I called the dogs but she called them as well, as we know her and the girls have met her I stupidly ignored it and let them go.
Scruff ran up and barked at her, it looks intimidating and I cant trust her so I always avoid it , something I've worked hard on.
As I ran over the woman grabbed her collar and pulled her to the ground, holding on to her:scared: I was panicking but tried to stay calm and said'Please let go of the dog- you are asking to get bit'. She said'Scruffy wont bite me' 
I replied that she very well could do and it would be her own fault. She let go of the collar but carried on stroking her as if to prove a point:confused1:
Then she said if she had bit she'd have shoved her fist in her mouth. I tried explaining that she was the one that caused a problem in the first place and if she done that then I'd bite her She just couldn't understand what my 'problem' was!!!

I learnt my lesson, but I know this woman and wouldn't have guessed at what happened.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

i get:
"is he ill?" 
"why have you shaved his hair off?" 
"i bet hes cold" 
"what is it?" 
"thats the ugliest thing ive ever seen!"

i also get people laughing at him. im used to it now, i ignore them, carry on doing what im doing with him.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Well the cross breed spaniel comments seem to have stopped since I got E. 
I still get looks like I have grown a third head when I give the full name. 
The best one was a mum... Your dogs look like the dragon on the never ending story.















:lol:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

(Said matter-of-factly by a girl of around 6) "They're a wolf and a fox. Hope you know what you're doing".  Here's a pic of my wolf and fox:









Another one from another little girl who had me chuckling away to myself with this one (about Milly): 
"Ooooh, look dad! That's one of those skinny dogs" :lol: :lol:

By a man in the park, from behind me and so quietly I almost missed it: "Do you race it?" Me: No. Man: You should!

By another man "Which is faster?"

Another one, this time about Max: I love his markings! Looks like he has angel wings on his back.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I've not had all that many or not that i can remember anyway , but then that's probably cos i don't like talking to ppl on walks and try to either avoid them or get away as quick as possible :lol: after reading this thread i'm glad i do! lol
But i've had a couple of different people ask me 'are they yours?'  which i really don't get i mean why the hell wouldn't they be mine lol 
And one that really annoyes me is 'is she a toy/miniature yorkie?' grrrrr makes me want to scream NO SUCH THING EXISTS!!!!  there is only one breed standard and Tammy is the exact perfect size a yorkie should be! i usually just say something like 'no she's just a normal sized yorkie' then i get 'oh is she a puppy?'  then i say 'she's 8 years old' and they're like  :eek6:
I dunno why the hell people seem to think yorkies are ment to be the size of westies  
And i forever get asked if they are puppies, children especially either call them puppies or chihuahuas


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I hate people making stupid comments about my dogs!

In the pet shop weighing Willow

Man - "that's a Cavalier isn't it"
Me - "yes"
Man - "how old? About 8wks?"
Me "no she's 15wks"
Man "why hasn't she had her tail docked"
Me - "Cavaliers don't have their tails docked"
Man "yes they do"
Me "yes ok, if you say so" 

In a taxi with Ruby when she was a puppy

Man - "what breed"
Me - "Cavalier"
Man - "Oh I like blue Cavaliers"
Me - "you can't get blue Cavaliers"
Man - "yes you can"
Me - "wow they must be rare, I've never seen one"

Also get comments like "bet it costs you a fortune feeding 3 dogs"
Me - "not really, all 3 probably eat less than 1 big dog"

It also annoys me when people ask what sex they are when the girls are wearing pink collars/leads (and a red coat when it's cold), and Alfie is wearing a blue collar and lead (and a blue coat if it's cold)! It also happens when I'm out with just 1 dog.

Oh and another strange comment

Random person - "do they get on?"
Me - "yes"
Ransom person - "oh, I just wondered coz different coloured dog don't get on"


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

i love the comments some kids make  even better when the parents clearly cant be bothered to argue the toss and just say 'oh yes, very nice'. I've have had a few of the look that ladies got a fox as a pet. 

best one recently was a kid asking if he could stroke bru, then as he was stroking him his mum said 'aww see, dogs are nice, you don't need to be scared of them', to which he turned to his mum really matter of factly and said 'I am still scared of dogs, but this mum, is a teddy bear mixed with a dog' :lol:


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

I was walking round a fete a few years ago, when a lady said that's a very thin Lab you have their. When I told her that she was a Greyhound, she wonldn't believe me. I walked off in the end.

Bet they run fast pointing to Oni and Angel, yep very fast bet I could beat them though:confused1:

Your big dogs will eat your small dog one day.


You have your hands full, while trying to control there dog while mine are sitting at my feet

Again are they all yours, no I just go round collecting dogs lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Normally we get nice comments. Mostly people think he's a girl and when I tell them they say "he's too pretty to be a boy", or they think he's a puppy and are a bit taken aback when I say he'll be 5 in May 

Did have one chap who said that he had a westie and due to his experience all westies are now stupid dogs, basically cos his would be let of the house and go roaming all over his fields and not come back when called, ahhhh the downside of being bred to be independent thinkers


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

With Mylo i've had: 

One was a person who also owned a Labrador and whilst his dog and Mylo played he turned and asked me "What breed is he?" 

And another a woman was stroking Mylo and said "What an unusual colour he is" .... yeah black.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had "is she (pointing at Oscar) his (pointing at Hugo) mum" :lol::lol: Poor Oscar. I've also been asked is Oscar is a spaniel.  I'm always tempted to say "no, he's a Rottweiler" or something - but my "be polite" thing won't let me. 

I sometimes get "are you training him to be a guide dog" :lol: I think it's the harnesses and actually using a clicker and clearly training them in public - cos only guide dogs get trained right?

Oh and I've had someone offer to buy them in 100% seriousness. I found that really freaky!


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

amylyanne said:


> i love the comments some kids make  even better when the parents clearly cant be bothered to argue the toss and just say 'oh yes, very nice'. I've have had a few of the look that ladies got a fox as a pet.
> 
> best one recently was a kid asking if he could stroke bru, then as he was stroking him his mum said 'aww see, dogs are nice, you don't need to be scared of them', to which he turned to his mum really matter of factly and said 'I am still scared of dogs, but this mum, is a teddy bear mixed with a dog' :lol:


thats so cute!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

made me smile  especailly as he was known in the shelter as the teddy bear, and its even on some of his vet records that he is a 'teddy bear cross':lol:

hoping he helped cure the kid of his phobia a bit too


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Old man who comes in where I work...
"I saw you with your dog yesterday... Is he a collie...?"
Me...
"Ummm..."


Lady down the beach...
"Is he a real Lab...? His coat looks too long...!"
Me...
*Facepalm*


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

People often say that they couldn't own a small dog because they'd be scared of standing it but someone once said they couldn't own one because they'd probably sit on it


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

have had a kid go yelling to her mum "mum! mum! come look at the poodles!"

my 'poodles'









Also been told that Biggles "can't be a pure Springer Spaniel - they are brown and white"

along with a few asking if he's a collie x springer cos he's black and white


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Howl said:


> Well the cross breed spaniel comments seem to have stopped since I got E.
> I still get looks like I have grown a third head when I give the full name.
> The best one was a mum... Your dogs look like the dragon on the never ending story.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, Ive been told that about Hannah before! I love the thought of having a mini luck dragon!! She's also been called a cat and a fox too.



Nataliee said:


> People often say that they couldn't own a small dog because they'd be scared of standing it but someone once said they couldn't own one because they'd probably sit on it


Ive found the trick is to have very squashy sofas and beds so when you do sit on them they just sink into the furnishings!!LOL:lol:

And anyone with 3 dogs always gets' "are they mum, dad and baby??"
With my lot people always guess Adam as mum, Hannah as dad and Heidi as baby!!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Quite recently with Angel

Divvy man: I'll have a pup off her when you breed her
Me: Sorry I don't even know you and we won't be breeding her, she is getting spayed
Him: You could make a fortune off her pups
Me: I'm afraid I would be more worried about losing my dog
Him: Well you could keep a pup if that happened and still make some money 

Hubby: F%&k off you stupid k*£b head (he is well known for his tact :lol: )


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

is he a boy? hes so cute... she has a pink lead n purple collar lol


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

I got a strange one this morning whilst walking Milo. I've only had him since Sunday so he's still on lead during walks and I do a little training with him on walks. 
A man in the park came over and mentioned how odd it was that he listened to me so well as dogs are disobedient and "do their own thing". I mentioned that it's simply down to training to which he replied that he didn't agree with training as it turns dogs into robots, crushes their spirit and free will and is not what dogs really want.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't get too many odd comments luckily but one that I've posted about before that sticks in my mind was when Alfie was only about 4 months old:

Random man: <peering behind Alfie> oh, you've had him 'done' already then?
Me: er no, he's far too young 
Random man: oh. <looks again> not very big are they?
Me: er......


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone once asked when Henricks black and tan colouring will come in


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Couple in the country park, really nice people and friendly, but bloke says thats a spinone isn't it my daugher has one, I replied no he's a golden retreiver cross - oh a labradoodle then :confused1:

But I do think the daftest thing ever said was by my dad, he is actually a very clever bloke so was a bit baffled by him. I went round to ask if we could borrow their bathroom scales as son wanted to weigh Dougie and dad said "he won't get Dougie to stand on those they are a bit small, will he have to put him in a bag" What :scared: No dad he will pick him up weigh them and deduct his own weight!


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive found the trick is to have very squashy sofas and beds so when you do sit on them they just sink into the furnishings!!LOL:lol:


Hahaha i nearly choked on my lunch laughing at that :lol: the image is just so funny

'Where's little rupert gone?'
'I don't know when did you last see him?'
'I can't remember, i've just been watching TV and come up to get ready for bed'
everyones starts searching and hears little yelps coming from the living room!



:lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Had two corkers today!

Woman with old chocolate lab: "Look Fudge, it's a mini you, oh but look she's got white on her"
Me:"she's cross springer, they both are"
Her: "Are they related?"
Me: "Yes, brother and sister"
Her:" But that ones bigger than her" 
Me:" Yes - he is 2 years older than her"
Her: "Different litters?"
Me: "Yes... (Obviously)"
:rolleyes5:

And then a blokes dog decided to take a dislike to my two - they were just walking past and it gobbed off and lunged at them..
I asked if he always does that..

Bloke: "No it must be their tags"

:confused1: Wtfudge do their tags have to do with his dogs lunging?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Galadriel17 said:


> My favourite is one time when out walking, OH and I were chatting to a lady with a collie and she asked if Rolo was half greyhound, reason being that he was 'so thin'


I had the following conversation with so many people in Manchester that I lost count:

Random know-it-all: Is he a collie cross?
Me: No, he's a collie; some collies are short-haired.
RKIA: He must be a cross, he's too skinny for a collie.
Me: No, he's a collie; that's what they look like under all that hair.
RKIA: He's crossed with a whippet.
Me: (walking away) Whatever you say, yes.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Normally we get nice comments. Mostly people think he's a girl and when I tell them they say *"he's too pretty to be a boy",* or they think he's a puppy and are a bit taken aback when I say he'll be 5 in May
> 
> Did have one chap who said that he had a westie and due to his experience all westies are now stupid dogs, basically cos his would be let of the house and go roaming all over his fields and not come back when called, ahhhh the downside of being bred to be independent thinkers


We get the opposite with Trix, people have said she doesn't look pretty enough to be a girl!
Which makes her sad, as she is pretty:sad:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

"You want to watch out with that one, Ridgebacks are really a mans dog" - said to puppy Ringo. I replied and explained it's not a ridgeback...and the man replied "I know my dogs, just cos you've crossed it with a rottweiler won't make it any smaller."

Or when I have them both...










"Awww...look at the big mummy dog and it's baby..."


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

I've had quite a few strange/funny comments.

When Holly (My Rottweiler) was a puppy - Thats a really nice staffy you have.

Did you get your Rottweiler cheaper because it was born with a tail?

I know Rottweilers are big softies really, They are just black and tan Labradors trained to guard.


About Shadow

That is NOT a Border Collie, Its a Dalmation x Whippet. I know this because I used to have one and it looked the same.

Is that a Dolly? - No, It's a dog - Sorry I mean is it a Dalmation x Border Collie ? - No, He's a pure Border Collie - I think you will find he isn't - Whatever


About Chaos

That's the biggest Labrador I have Ever seen - He isn't a lab, he is a Rottweiler x Damation x German Shepherd - Huh? You can't cross three dogs together.

That dog doesn't like me! - Chaos with tongue hanging out and wildly wagging his tail wanting to say hello.

I bet you can't walk them three dogs together - Well how do you suppose I got to the park?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Normally we get nice comments. Mostly people think he's a girl and when I tell them they say "he's too pretty to be a boy",


yes, we have that alot!

'oh thats a lovely girl' me, 'no hes a boy actually' them 'well he doesnt look it, too pretty to be a boy!'

one woman was talking to us at the vets i was calling him alfie, then he moved and she saw his bits and gasped 'it's a boy, oh he's far too pretty to be'

happens nearly everyday, i think he's getting a complex or identity crisis now!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

had the 'too pretty to be a boy' or 'surely not with those ears' comments (what other ears do spaniels *have*?!)

I normally just either smile and carry on or if the person is freakishly insistent I just go "Oh he's just perfecting his drag act - we're going on Britain's Got Talent next year"


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

amylyanne said:


> god every single post on this im like yep, had that one. even the saddle comment, which was so odd as my dog is only knee height and 20kg???
> 
> especially the fox one  my Brucie seems to attract strange comments bless him, mainly trying to guess what breed mix he is though (he is a complete heinzy mixture). the loveliest one i got was an old lady who said 'aww, he's so sweet, such an oddball, he looks like god was done making all the dogs, he had a load of spare parts leftover he just shoved together to create the most special of them all'.
> 
> ...


And you said: No, he speaks Dog!

Two I can think of that left me wondering about the genius behind the words:

Walking Ferdie and Joshua together:
Man: What breed is the big one?
Me: Newfoundland
Man: What breed is the little one?
Me: Newfoundland
Man: Why is that one so much smaller than the other one?
Me: Because he's only four months old!

Another which astounded me as it came from my brother who, like me has had dogs all his life. I told him I had a girl dog now and he said:

How do you keep them apart?
Me: Why should I do that. They have both been done
Him: Yes, but you would have to keep them apart, a boy and a girl!

I couldn't quite get over that coming from him!

Then there was the man I met who told me that the well known local newfie, Deefer was a cross because he was brown!

Then, referring to Ferdie, I'm surprised you need a muzzle on him. It was a gentle leader! I told him that he could still get his mouth open and have your arm off if he wanted.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

A woman I used to work with heard I was getting a Border Collie.

Colleague: But don't you have rabbits?
Me: Yes, but we'll strictly supervise the pup and train him not to chase them.
Colleague: I don't think you can do that with collies.
Me: I think you can. That's one of the reasons we want a collie.
Colleague: No, collies have a lot of the wolf in them. He will kill your rabbits.

Here's a few pictures of our rabbit-murdering wolf in action:




























I do wonder what goes on in people's heads sometimes.....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

About Neva the White collie.....You must have to bath her every week to keep her so clean...me No dirt dries and falls off she's only needed 2 baths one when I picked her up from the kennel (she'd been out working with her Mom and Grandma) and smelled like horse manure. And once when she rolled in something.

how did you get a Pyrenees with a black head...me she's not a pyrenees...them yes she is...me well I love the white pyrenees but the tri collie so the vet transplanted the head........rofl


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I am loving this thread......................


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I do wonder what goes on in people's heads sometimes.....


Wind whistling through

Tumbleweed

Rusty cogs trying to turn

Out to Lunch sign....

and so on....


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I haven't had anything especially crazy! Breeze is apparently male and she's very popular with children and the elderly for some reason, they all want to stroke my puppy! Most still do give her a fuss when I say that _she's_ 9 and I suppose she is quite small! 
Have had stud requests for Scooter and "are they the same breed"/"what are they mixed with"? when I'm out with both of them.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> Wind whistling through
> 
> Tumbleweed
> 
> ...


The next time someone says something to me that's so stupid I can't possibly reply politely, I will be hearing those noises in my head :laugh:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I've remembered another cute one from a kid. When my old Smooth Collie was young - much younger than in this photo so no grey hairs...










"Mum, Mum, Mum! That dog's got orange EYES!"

We got some lots of interesting guesses as to what cross she was, my line at the time was "actually she's a pedigree Smooth Collie - like 'Lassie' but with a short coat". It was OK cos most people appologized to Molli for suggesting she was a mutt and told her how beautiful she was!  :lol:


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Ahaha yes, thats my exact answer, no he speaks dog! 

one of our favourite things to do when people decide to tell us what breed he is (you know the sort, 'thats definitely part..........because my aunty had a mate whose sisters babysitter who went to a breeders cousins house and they had one just like it, so i know the breed really well and that is one, your stupid for not even knowing, anyway, i watched an episode of ceaser milan once and had a labrador when i was little so i am like the dog expert'), because its funny as anything, is to make up fake breeds to go with brucie, just to see if people go along with it. 

try it next time someone decides to try and 'educate' you about your own dog!:lol:

i.e person: 'thats well got some german shep in it, definitely crossed with a shiba inu, i can tell because my mate breeds them and i googled it once'

me: 'actually, hes a pedigree icelandic sasquatch dog'

person: 'errrrmmm, oh yeah, nice dogs them, my aunties got one' :lol:

also a good way to get pedigree purists of your back about your lesser 'mongrel'


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

We constantly get the questions about racing them and "Trap 6" "I bet I've lost a lot of money on them!" comments. I think the weirdest conversation I've ever had though was a man who insisted they were lurchers and that I must work them because they weren't fat!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/230644-odd-conversation-forest-pics.html


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

amylyanne said:


> Ahaha yes, thats my exact answer, no he speaks dog!
> 
> one of our favourite things to do when people decide to tell us what breed he is (you know the sort, 'thats definitely part..........because my aunty had a mate whose sisters babysitter who went to a breeders cousins house and they had one just like it, so i know the breed really well and that is one, your stupid for not even knowing, anyway, i watched an episode of ceaser milan once and had a labrador when i was little so i am like the dog expert'), because its funny as anything, is to make up fake breeds to go with brucie, just to see if people go along with it.
> 
> ...


I'm desperately trying to summon up the courage to start telling people that Hugo is a Minature Spanish Collie! But I have this awful honesty compulsion that makes it soooooo hard to do.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive had a few weird comments, but my "be nice" fault in my genes forces me not to argue.

"Is it a merle?"
"Yes"
"You know what you'd get if you bred it with a greyhound?"
"....a lurcher..."
"no, you'd get a fast collie."
"No, youd get a lurcher."

"Where did you rescue her from?"
When did i ever say she was rescued  and why do people just 'assume' shes rescued? I just end up saying i bought her from a breeder in staffordshire...

i get alot of "is it a wolf/husky?" no shes a border collie....  and "what is she crossed with? is she part wolf? NO SHES A FRIGGING COLLIE!

Meet my wolf:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bailey's Blind on here had a funny story like that Amy a while ago actually.

I'll see if I can find it from the other place. And hope she doesn't mind - should remind her and make her smile though so I don't think she will..



> Had a really daft conversation out walkies today, I'm still giggling now - maybe it's one of those 'you had to be there' moments but I'll try and write it out
> 
> I was out walkies with my 3 pooches, minding my own business meandering along through the woods, trying to wake up! as it was only about 7.30 and I came across this middle aged lady with a 'labradoodle' she looked very well to do, barber coat, posh wellies, wide brimmed hat etc ( we usually see hoodies and trainers around here!!- she saw me then looked at Bailey and called her dog in to heel as we had to pass I thought it would be a good training exercise for Bailey so stopped to ask if I could let Bailey say hello to her dog as it was very well behaved, so I said ' excuse me, my dog is blind and not very well socialised, would I be able to introduce him slowly to your dog as she seems calm and friendly?' 'Oh yes by all means dear' she says so as I'm bringing Bailey slowly in closer keeping him calm she starts on about her 'labradoodle' on and on she went, I kinda shut her out as I was concentrating on Bailey, her dog was brill fair play to her it just sat as she'd told it to and I got Bailey nose to nose and he had a sniff, he was really relaxed and did really well I got Bailey in a sit near this dog and tuned back into her thinking we could do the doggy chat thing that you do just as she was saying her labradoodle was sooooooo expensive and perfect, from a top breeder - not flawed as my labradoodle obviously is they're a new breed, now recognised by all the top showing clubs don't you know ooh la la (she had a proper plum in her mouth!) asked which breeders I got my labradoodle from - now I took offence to Bailey being called 'flawed' and her I'm rich, can afford anything and my dogs the best etc etc attitude so I replied 'Oh he's not a Labradoodle, he's a Golden Wolliver a very rare breed from Scandanavia' dunno where Scandanavia came from just popped out my mouth Oh she said and looked really upset - so I just wandered off - hahahaha wonder if she went home and googled it


It made me laugh again!


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats so funny :lol:

a scandanivian golden wolliver. do you think she will mind if I was to steal that one as Brucie's new 'breed' :lol:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lily the Lab is dark yellow called Red Fox by some, registered as a Yellow. I am always asked do you want to use my lab and have a litter....ermm No not really thanks I only use studs that my breeder has gone over the pedigree with me. Oh why? Cause breeding dogs is more than throwing 2 dogs together..them No mines had lots of pups with all the border collies round here...duh well any male I would even consider would have to be hip scored etc etc. Well maybe my dog will jump into your yard then and you'll have pups...I doubt it they don't go in the yard alone when in season...Damn dog could have any number of std's 

I also get asked if shes a cross because she's so dark, no just a very deep yellow lab. Oh bet she can't be registered than, er yes she is...but she's small No labs aren't supposed to be 100 plus lbs they are not Great Danes....
Why do people think labs are supposed to be 100 lbs plus?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It annoys me when people try to guess breeds of dogs when they dont have a clue and just make themselves appear stupid. If you dont know the breed, simply ask, dont guess and make yourself look a fool.

I've been asked if Flynn is a lurcher, labrador, red setter and then when I say what he is, many people say "oh, I didnt know you could get them in that colour" - he's solid liver, a perfectly acceptable coat colouration in GWP's (which is what he looks exactly like, and is half of).

Comments with the collies annoy me too - "oh, I can see they've got collie in them, what are they crossed with?" Erm, nothing, they are border collies (or WSD's if you want to be KC correct). Just because they arent classically marked black and white doesnt make them a crossbreed :confused1:
The latest one with Jed annoys me and thats comments like "he's an old one isnt he?" And remarks along the lines of him being elderly when he isnt, he's just turned 6! I know his age, i've had him since he was 7 weeks old!

It also amazes me when people ask me what sex Flynn is. Ok, I know he has no balls but he's got a short coat and you can clearly see his sheath.

And of course i've had all the common ones like:
"Are they all yours?"
"I bet they're a handful"
"I bet they cost alot to feed" 
etc.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

amylyanne said:


> Thats so funny :lol:
> 
> a scandanivian golden wolliver. do you think she will mind if I was to steal that one as Brucie's new 'breed' :lol:


It was cos Bailey is a wolfhound x retriever I think :lol: But why not - I'm sure she won't - (she didn't come up with it! :lol: )


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think I've had too many strange comments.
When Bailey was a bit younger many people thought he was a girl, even though his bits were really obviously there...
I was once walking past the bin men one day and one of them asked if Bailey bites  Don't even know where that came from, Bailey was trying to get to them and was wagging his tail so much you'd think it would drop off, he was a very excited pup at the time.
I have also been told he is aggressive as he lay down when a dog came over to greet him 
I have also been asked if he is a crossbreed because of his colour?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> but she's small No labs aren't supposed to be 100 plus lbs they are not Great Danes....
> Why do people think labs are supposed to be 100 lbs plus?


I always get that with mine. "They're a bit skinny aren't they?" Well I say I get it with mine - only had it with Louie so far.. but I imagine Pennie will have the same once she's grown. Louie is 27kg and has maintained that weight for 8 months now. yes you can see a couple ribs at times, yes he HAS a waist. But he is not skinny.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

SLB said:


> I always get that with mine. "They're a bit skinny aren't they?" Well I say I get it with mine - only had it with Louie so far.. but I imagine Pennie will have the same once she's grown. Louie is 27kg and has maintained that weight for 8 months now. yes you can see a couple ribs at times, yes he HAS a waist. But he is not skinny.


Funny huh everyone thinks Labs should be fat, I was told once that Lily was overweight at obedience class, I said no she's not she would be if I let her but she's not she weighs in at 62 lbs and you can feel her ribs if you run your hand over them. Must find a pic of her standing its so easy to take them when she's laying down or sitting, but she sees a camera and goes all goofy


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont get too many oddballs but the main ones i get are about what breed is he.. the best ones

is he a labradoodle
thats small for a great dane and my fave
what strange colouring for a dalmation!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> Funny huh everyone thinks Labs should be fat, I was told once that Lily was overweight at obedience class, I said no she's not she would be if I let her but she's not she weighs in at 62 lbs and you can feel her ribs if you run your hand over them. Must find a pic of her standing its so easy to take them when she's laying down or sitting, but she sees a camera and goes all goofy


My OH calls me a dog nazi because I scoff whenever I see a fat dog. :lol: (of course I know some may have issues because of medical problems)


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Nothing to exciting! People always think Lola even to this day now is a lab x puppy and a boy! Walt nearly every time i meet someone they ask whether he is an italian greyhound! Rarely do they ask if he's a whippet! He's small but not that small...A guy said to me ooh i bet he's worth a bit...I said i doubt it i paid less for him than my cross breed and his boy bits have been removed...was a bit nervous walked away quickly!


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

not really wierd but......

ooh hes quite small, what is he.......SHES a puppy!

and always callled a 'he'...she wears a pink collar with a purple lead..whenever we see someone approach we call her name 'ellie' not remotely a boys name.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Funny huh everyone thinks Labs should be fat, I was told once that Lily was overweight at obedience class, I said no she's not she would be if I let her but she's not she weighs in at 62 lbs and you can feel her ribs if you run your hand over them. Must find a pic of her standing its so easy to take them when she's laying down or sitting, but she sees a camera and goes all goofy


Judging from the different comments I've heard no-one knows what labs look like! One person will tell me Scooter's too thin, then someone else will tell me he's very big and chunky for a lab! I've started taking the "Is he a pup? He looks like a lanky youngster" comments as compliments, he'll be 10 in June 

Had the most "too thin" comments about Breeze, she's just petite and they both only have their last rib _just_ visible with a nice waist (except Breeze's extra skin from having too many pups, bless her).

The idea of a 100lb Lab scares me, S is 75lb and he's big enough! He's known as the elephant at home! They do mention in Marley and Me that Marley is 100lb though so that must be where some people are getting it from.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it's refreshing to see labs in good condition TBH. D gets people say she is underweight but her and E are on the same, similar build but she has the ok from the vet who said seeing a dog with a waist is rare nowerdays. Its usually overweight dogs that make me cringe the most. I did once see an RR pup about 6/8 months and I could see all his ribs in detail. I know seeing the last 2 is normal and some dogs are just trim but this was horrible all I could guess is he wasn't getting enough in or rescue or was so active it wasn't enough? or maybe an illness? Either way it was hard to look at the owners were miles ahead so didn't get a chance to talk. 
Says a lot about society that people assume a healthy lab is underweight.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Howl said:


> I think it's refreshing to see labs in good condition TBH. D gets people say she is underweight but her and E are on the same, similar build but she has the ok from the vet who said seeing a dog with a waist is rare nowerdays. Its usually overweight dogs that make me cringe the most. I did once see an RR pup about 6/8 months and I could see all his ribs in detail. I know seeing the last 2 is normal and some dogs are just trim but this was horrible all I could guess is he wasn't getting enough in or rescue or was so active it wasn't enough? or maybe an illness? Either way it was hard to look at the owners were miles ahead so didn't get a chance to talk.
> Says a lot about society that people assume a healthy lab is underweight.


I have to admit that unless a dog is so fat he is shuffling along, I rarely notice. I don't know if you saw the fat pets programme last year, but this woman had a rottweiler who was so fat, she was unrecognisable as a rottweiler. Poor thing could hardly walk, but the silly cow still kept shovelling food down her, thinking she was spoiling her.

Someone once remarked, uninvited I might add, that my dogs looked fat to him. I told him they were newfoundlands not greyhounds.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Biggles is generally a nice weight but every now and then you can count every rib he has and it's not like he has the very short coat like a Ridgie

Because he's a naturally trim/lean pup (regardless of how much he eats) whenever he has a decent growth spurt he goes very scraggy/thin and can count every rib for a week as I get the weight back on him


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Howl said:


> I think it's refreshing to see labs in good condition TBH. D gets people say she is underweight but her and E are on the same, similar build but she has the ok from the vet who said seeing a dog with a waist is rare nowerdays. Its usually overweight dogs that make me cringe the most. *I did once see an RR pup about 6/8 months and I could see all his ribs in detail*. I know seeing the last 2 is normal and some dogs are just trim but this was horrible all I could guess is he wasn't getting enough in or rescue or was so active it wasn't enough? or maybe an illness? Either way it was hard to look at the owners were miles ahead so didn't get a chance to talk.
> Says a lot about society that people assume a healthy lab is underweight.


Until you said the owners were miles ahead I was going to say it might have been me . At that age, Kilo went through a stage of you being able to see every rib - I didn't seem to be able to keep up with his growth . A few people asked if he was a rescue, ill or being mistreated, which was upsetting, but I guess I can see why . Even now, he eats a lot more than he 'should' and it is hard keeping enough weight on him so that you can only see the last two ribs; people often tell me he is skinny whereas I think he is perfect now. He's still young though so I am sure things will change!

Only looked quickly, so not the best photos, but they show what he used to look like at around the age of the RR you saw. I used to vet the photos I put on here in case folk thought he was underfed!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Until you said the owners were miles ahead I was going to say it might have been me . At that age, Kilo went through a stage of you being able to see every rib - I didn't seem to be able to keep up with his growth . A few people asked if he was a rescue, ill or being mistreated, which was upsetting, but I guess I can see why . Even now, he eats a lot more than he 'should' and it is hard keeping enough weight on him so that you can only see the last two ribs; people often tell me he is skinny whereas I think he is perfect now. He's still young though so I am sure things will change!
> 
> Only looked quickly, so not the best photos, but they show what he used to look like at around the age of the RR you saw. I used to vet the photos I put on here in case folk thought he was underfed!


Dogless, I'm so glad you posted those pics! I've not put any photos of Alfie on recently as he looks soooo skinny :scared: He's practically gangly... you can see almost every rib and I'm looking down on him now and he's JUST like those dog-weight-chart thingies at the "underweight" picture. I'm slowly increasing his food levels as if I try and feed him up too quickly he gets the squits (sorry ).


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> One I get alot which I dont understand (and really p***es me off) is people telling me how easy it would be to kill my dogs. Ranging from 'you could step on that and kill it!' to 'my dog would eat that one for breakfast'
> How is that an ok comment to make? I dont look at someone with their kid and go 'wow, your son is small....I bet I could beat him to death!'


Its horrible, isn't it? I get the same with my rats 'oh, my dog would love to eat him!' or 'why bother spending money on vets bills, you can get another one much cheaper!' Having said that though.....people don't usually say those things more than once to me  People seem to have so much less respect for things when they're small 

I did have someone in town ask me if I were going to get Dresden's 'ears and tail done' (as in, cropped and docked). Not only was he missing that both are illegal here, but that Dresden was 14 weeks old at the time, waaaaay to old for either, even if it were legal and I was shallow enough to want to do it. 
Its like he thought you can book a 14 week old puppy into the vets to surgically remove the tail 
Also had 'is he a dobe cross?' 
Yes.....he's a dobe crossed with another dobe.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shadowrat said:


> Its horrible, isn't it? I get the same with my rats 'oh, my dog would love to eat him!' or 'why bother spending money on vets bills, *you can get another one much cheaper*!' Having said that though.....people don't usually say those things more than once to me  People seem to have so much less respect for things when they're small
> 
> I did have someone in town ask me if I were going to get Dresden's 'ears and tail done' (as in, cropped and docked). Not only was he missing that both are illegal here, but that Dresden was 14 weeks old at the time, waaaaay to old for either, even if it were legal and I was shallow enough to want to do it.
> Its like he thought you can book a 14 week old puppy into the vets to surgically remove the tail
> ...


Belive it or not I was once told that by a vet who was treating all my rats for sendo virus, I had spent a small fortune and he said "it would be cheaper to pts and buy new ones", when he saw my expression he made out that it was a joke but Im 100% sure it wasnt. Ive spent over £300 on the rats for vet treatment within the last 4 weeks and they are worth every penny.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Dogless, I'm so glad you posted those pics! I've not put any photos of Alfie on recently as he looks soooo skinny :scared: He's practically gangly... you can see almost every rib and I'm looking down on him now and he's JUST like those dog-weight-chart thingies at the "underweight" picture. I'm slowly increasing his food levels as if I try and feed him up too quickly he gets the squits (sorry ).


They weren't even the worst but only looked quickly . In his growth spurts he used to put on a few kg a week and I just couldn't keep up - he was 'underweight' on the body condition score charts really just as Alfie is.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

my OH about Scrip's nose - which was black when we got him but as dog matured eneded being sort of dirty black/pink:
That dog you got is such poor quality..one year and the colour on his nose already rubbed off..


my friendd tells me though that Scrip (who was all tan but as his coat matured developed a streak of white on his neck) ..oh he is going grey so young...Scrip is three!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha I've had 

'What dog is that'
'A whippet'
'Are you sure?'
'Yep, his KC reg.'
'Well... I'm not sure he is, he looks like a weimaraner'
'Nope, he's a whippet'
'I don't think they come in that colour'
'his a whippet.'


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogless said:


> They weren't even the worst but only looked quickly . In his growth spurts he used to put on a few kg a week and I just couldn't keep up - he was 'underweight' on the body condition score charts really just as Alfie is.


And look at him now, he's a picture of handsome health  I'm sure Alfie will get there too eventually  He's growing at such a rapid pace, I can barely remember his little puppy days :confused1: he's already taller and longer than both the 2 Dally girls he plays with and they're 5 months older than him! But then, girls are smaller aren't they?


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Nah hun, Kilo has a beautiful shiny coat and you can see this looked nothing like your dog he has good muscles on his legs and neck it wasn't just I see a couple of ribs it just looked wrong. Like I said I don't know the dogs history but it did make me cringe. D got skinny and it was easier to see when she wasn't as furry when she kept having growth spurts and even now it would be a challenge to get weight on her but you can see an overall good condition even in a skinny dog. She always had bright eyes and just looked well. 

Newfiesmum: I think it's hard to determine a dogs weight when they are hairy E looks bigger she is wider in bone and has more muscle than D but even we are suprised when we bath her that she isn't so big.She came a bit bigger and struggled to catch up with D but manages now lol! We get a lot of labs and spaniels around here that look like barrels.


----------



## Tinkle (Mar 3, 2012)

In the park walking my dog on a lead. I walked past a man with two dogs off the lead. He shouts, 'is that a bitch', I replied 'yes'. He shouted back, 'you had better get her done'! :eek6:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tinkle said:


> In the park walking my dog on a lead. I walked past a man with two dogs off the lead. He shouts, 'is that a bitch', I replied 'yes'. He shouted back, 'you had better get her done'! :eek6:


How did he know she wasn't done? Bizarre


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Tinkle said:


> In the park walking my dog on a lead. I walked past a man with two dogs off the lead. He shouts, 'is that a bitch', I replied 'yes'. He shouted back, 'you had better get her done'! :eek6:


I'm sorry, but the absolute fruitcakery of that has me in stitches :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Not so long ago we got embroiled with a couple who were adamant about Zara and Oscar (Sarplaninacs) being Caucasians.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Not so long ago we got embroiled with a couple who were adamant about Zara and Oscar (Sarplaninacs) being Caucasians.


at least there is some likeness!!! (like big and fluffy)..
my late Cheeky was called a chihuaua!!! (he was 15 pounds!!!)..and all mongrel....as in my sig)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I once had an old lady come out of her house and shout at me to tell me to put my old mongrel back on his lead..... as I was walking him down the street on his BRIGHT RED lead. 'Should've gone to specsavers' springs to mind


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Lady looking at Bear (black and white dog in left pic): 'He's a flat coated border collie, isn't he!'

A what?!

Another one: 'Are they crosses?' No, they're bloody well not! 

About Brig (liver and white left pic): 'Is it a girl, she's very pretty'. Duh, that means nothing in dogs.

Re does the dog speak Spanish....my first horse was a (recent) German import and only responded to German. I learnt basic commands pretty quickly!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

So, my reading of this thread is this: people are really bleddy confused about border collies! I think I've had an idea for a book - collating all the bizarre myths about BCs.....I'd steal all the pictures from PF for it, obviously


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Re does the dog speak Spanish....my first horse was a (recent) German import and only responded to German. I learnt basic commands pretty quickly!


E was brought up in polish I tried polish which was hilarious to no response :lol:


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I've never had any really entertaining comments but one I get OFTEN is
"Oh, isn't he well behaved (REX!) aren't you LUCKY!"


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

One that springs to mind was from a guy with a King Cavalier puppy he'd bought from a pet shop. We met him on a walk when Elliot was about 5 months old. Guy: "He's a nice dog, is he a pedigree?" "Well, yes, he's an Irish Terrier..." Guy: "Great, mine has papers too, why don't we breed from them when they are a bit older, they would be proper nice puppies and I bet we could get £250 each for them!" Ehm...maybe not, and it might be slightly difficult with them both being boys!

Apart from that, there are a lot of kids shouting "Look, it's Firehouse Dog!", which I suppose makes sense (although a lot of them won't believe me when I try to tell them he isn't the one from the movie !)

Used to get a lot more strange comments when I had my ferret, usually it was men that seemed to know everything about them. "Is it a polecat?" - "No, it's a ferret", "No, it's not, it's a polecat, my uncle used to have them. They all bite!" Yes, clearly, he is terribly vicious, that's why your kid has been cuddling him for the past 5 minutes!

Another favourite was "Do you feed it carrots?" "No, they are carnivores" - "No they are not, they are just like mice, you need to feed it carrots" 

(That was usually after the compulsory "Do you put it down your trousers?")


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ozrex said:


> I've never had any really entertaining comments but one I get OFTEN is
> "Oh, isn't he well behaved (REX!) aren't you LUCKY!"


That is one of the most infuriating comments, isn't it? Luck has sod all to do with it.

Once out with Ferdie a family came along. The little boy, about 11, asked me: Does he sit? So I told Ferdie to sit and he did. They all hummed and haad and: Look at that!

Just because he's big, doesn't mean he can't bloody sit. He is a dog, not a horse!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Howl said:


> E was brought up in polish I tried polish which was hilarious to no response :lol:


must have been your accent!...can imagine them rising their brows really high at your attempts!!!:lol::lol::lol:

Cheeky was from Spain and most likely Scrip too and they responded to Spanish first but quickly became multilingual!!!
AS to Scrip - part podenco - i was told many times those dogs cannot be pets and cannot be kept in the house

My Spanish mother -in-law could not believe that he can be a pet dog!!!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

one of my nieces said "if freddie was human i think he'd be disabled"

it's the way he sits to make himself comfy!!

bless her,we do laugh about it though,she meant it it the best way i think..:eek6:


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

how mean!  sure she meant it in as nice a way as possible though

I had a similar with my mum first time she met brucie...

he has teeth missing on one side (he was brought up in a stables, vet thinks he was kicked by a horse :sad, anyways...

my mums been looking at him for a couple of minutes, then she goes 'when he got kicked in the face, did he get brain damage?'

errm no. hes just a chilled out little soul, he was just sat there behaving himself nicely!


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

After reading all of these stories about other people getting strange comments as well, I feel far less alone now. 

Some of the odd comments I have gotten about Doom, my Chihuahua/Australian Terrier cross:

Is that a rat? I was in a good mood that day, and cheerfully replied no, my best friends pet rats are much larger than he is.

Ew, if my dog was that ugly Id have it put to sleep I had just lost my other dog to a brain tumour and was NOT in a good mood, and my reply is probably not okay to repeat on this forum. :mad5:

I dont know why you would want a cross like that Chihuahuas and Terriers are vicious little dogs. That, of course, was said as he was petting my dog. The same dog who was wagging his tail as fast as it could move and licking his hand at time time. Yep, hes a real man eater alright. 

For my Shih Tzu, Maximus:

Is that a long-haired monkey?

Upon hearing that Max is a pedigree Shih Tzu: You must have been lied to. Shih Tzus only come in white.

Maximus also likes to lie down with his head on the ground and all four paws splayed out. From a confused sounding teenaged boy: Uhhh, lady? Why do you have a mop on a lead? :lol:

Here is a picture of him lying like that. 










It is very interesting reading the comments made about peoples small pets as well. In addition to my dogs I also have two ferrets, a cat, and three snakes, and I cant tell you how many rude and disgusting comments I get about the snakes and the ferrets in particular. It disturbs me that just because a pet is unusual, somehow some people think it is acceptable or funny to make comments about decapitating and skinning my much loved pets.


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

you wonder about folk. my hubby has a bird of prey, a harris hawk called Luna. she was moulting out and one day after he had fed her the day old chicks she gets he took her for a walk about on his arm, as he didn't want her getting bored in avairy. met a chap that was a bit camp and he was asking lots of questions about her, totally delighted at meeting her and hubby was telling him about her etc. OH said to chap 'See this bulge here ? well she's 3 chicks in there ' Chap.. ' OH SHE'S PREGNANT !! WAIT TIL I TELL MY MATES ! ' OH had to break it to him that that was her crop and that she laid eggs like any other BIRD !


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm loving this thread and all the responses!

I don't have any good funny stories! We did have a woman cross the road with her sons, whilst telling them that "that dog will have your face off if you walk too close to him" (it's always HIM!) Even though my 3 year old was with us. *sigh*

I've also been asked numerous times if she's a wolf/ crossed with a wolf- which is understandable really. 

The worst one is "oh, what breed is he" 
"she's a girl, and a SWH"
"Oh, she's not a very pretty girl is she. she looks like a boy"

Thanks


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought of another one. 
At a car boot sale a man marched up to D. 
"What is her name, a dog like that need a noble name"
"Doris" 
" Doris!! a dog like that needs a fancy noble name" 


Same day in a pub old chap with a couple of springers. 
"What do you use her for"
"Sorry?"
"Do you take her out working, a dog like that should have a job"
"She's a family pet but we like doing training"
"Should take her out with me" (yes random man here is my dog :lol


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

this thread's really made me laugh 

The only one I can think of at the mo is a funny old man who spoke to me while I was walking Sherlock, and he said "I love the way your dog matches your eyes".

I wasn't quite sure how to take it  I quite like it as a compliment though...


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

When I walk bow the Samoyed, I always get oh she is so clean and white. So I just turn around and say yes, she is a lady and doesn't like getting dirty.

I've always had "your dog makes mine look dirty."

And someone say oh yer the owner blow drys her.

I also get lots of Chinese people asking to take pictures of her ha


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I don't get too many odd comments luckily but one that I've posted about before that sticks in my mind was when Alfie was only about 4 months old:
> 
> Random man: <peering behind Alfie> oh, you've had him 'done' already then?
> Me: er no, he's far too young
> ...


had a similar thing with CJ when we went for his jabs (didnt get done till about 14 weeks as was told initially they were done)

anyway,

me: 'hes 14 weeks, just want to get his jabs done please'

vet has a look at him and a feel about

vet: 'so hes castrated'

needless to say we didnt return


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

Melissa27 said:


> After reading all of these stories about other people getting strange comments as well, I feel far less alone now.
> 
> Some of the odd comments I have gotten about Doom, my Chihuahua/Australian Terrier cross:
> 
> ...


a friend of a friend had a snake, it used to sleep on the bed with her, then one night.......

I cant believe how sure some people are that they actually know someone that this happened to lol!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Retri said:


> a friend of a friend had a snake, it used to sleep on the bed with her, then one night.......
> 
> I cant believe how sure some people are that they actually know someone that this happened to lol!


Well....................my niece, who lives in Canada thank goodness, used to be a stripper many years ago and did her act with pythons, which she kept at home. She used to walk about with them draped round her shoulders, though I can't imagine how; they are really heavy.

One day she was coming downstairs and she slipped; Python got scared and tightened itself around her neck. She was stood stock still for 20 minutes before she dared move!

That is a true story.............it is also true that I am glad she is not in the UK pretending to be my niece


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Well....................my niece, who lives in Canada thank goodness, used to be a stripper many years ago and did her act with pythons, which she kept at home. She used to walk about with them draped round her shoulders, though I can't imagine how; they are really heavy.
> 
> One day she was coming downstairs and she slipped; Python got scared and tightened itself around her neck. She was stood stock still for 20 minutes before she dared move!
> 
> That is a true story.............it is also true that I am glad she is not in the UK pretending to be my niece


a good example of why you shouldnt have a snake around your neck, although I still do it with my boy, I dont let him come across the front of my neck.

but the story about the snake measuring up its owner... 'excuse me mr rat, can you hold still I want to make sure your small enough to eat' haha!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Not necessarily strange, but I loved it; 
Walking my ex's Old English Sheepdog, Dan, through the village, and a staffy tied up outside a shop was going mental, barking at Dan. Dan didn't even bat an eyelid, as ever.
And a little old lady walks past, looks at them both and goes to me "I don't know what he's barking at, yours could eat him for breakfast" and walks off again. haha  Made me laugh. He used to charm all the old ladies. 

I think the oddest we get about Myrddin is "He looks too pretty to be a boy!" 
Also "You must spend hours washing and brushing him" which is a pretty big compliment to him, as he does it all himself! I think we've only washed him once or twice due to fox ****! haha.


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

' Oh is he a Great Dane?'....'err no a Dobermann'....'but he has a tail!'....'yup he was born with it and quite likes it!

This was the funniest....normally it is 'is it a rottweiler?'


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When William was alive I walked him into town one day. We walked past a woman with a load of kids. 

As I went past the woman said to the kids-

Oh look that woman has a little horse. 

I just turned round and smiled the woman then said

oh its just a big dog

Admitedly he was bigger than my friends shetland pony but was one of the smallest male show greyhounds in the ring.

I often get asked when the italian greyhound pups are going to be big enough to race.


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Not really strange but made me go :

I have been asked a few times recently 'are those REAL PROPPER poodles' rare to see a real poodle theses days, everything is a doodle or ...poo


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Verity said:


> ' Oh is he a Great Dane?'....'err no a Dobermann'....'but he has a tail!'....'yup he was born with it and quite likes it!
> 
> This was the funniest....normally it is 'is it a rottweiler?'


My OH gets Dobes and rotties mixed up  but then he often comes back from walks saying 
"Oh there was this lovely dog on a walk the owners told me the breed but I can't remember"
.... fast forward about an hour later of the same conversation...
Me " So it had pointy ears and it was big but not bigger than a lab" 
Him "Yeh"
Me "And it was big, sandy but also black and it might have pointy but floppy ears?"
Him "Yeh but I think it was white too and it had longish fur and was bigger than a lab don't think I have seen one like that before"
Me " Was it a X or Y or Z or *every dog on the planet*"
Him "Nope" 
Next time we are on a walk we bump into a black and white springer 
Him "Thats the dog I was on about the other day" 
Me: :cryin:


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

Howl said:


> My OH gets Dobes and rotties mixed up  but then he often comes back from walks saying
> "Oh there was this lovely dog on a walk the owners told me the breed but I can't remember"
> .... fast forward about an hour later of the same conversation...
> Me " So it had pointy ears and it was big but not bigger than a lab"
> ...


And I thought my mrs was bad with 'CJ was playing with a lovely Labrador earlier'

Next time were out as a gorgeous ditties bitch runs up to CJ 'looks there's that Labrador I was on about'.......:closedeyes:


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Retri said:


> a friend of a friend had a snake, it used to sleep on the bed with her, then one night.......
> 
> I cant believe how sure some people are that they actually know someone that this happened to lol!


It probably says something sad that I have heard that one so often that I actually keep a link to the Snopes.com article on that particular urban legend on my computer, just to provide it to anyone who insists that happened to someone they know. 

Out of curiosity, have you heard it from fellow snake owners as well? I have a few times, and it always surprises me that they'd think it was true. You'd think they'd do enough research before acquiring a pet to know that story isn't plausible. 



newfiesmum said:


> Well....................my niece, who lives in Canada thank goodness, used to be a stripper many years ago and did her act with pythons, which she kept at home. She used to walk about with them draped round her shoulders, though I can't imagine how; they are really heavy.
> 
> One day she was coming downstairs and she slipped; Python got scared and tightened itself around her neck. She was stood stock still for 20 minutes before she dared move!
> 
> That is a true story.............it is also true that I am glad she is not in the UK pretending to be my niece


Ack! That is a rough lesson to learn.  Was she okay I hope?



Retri said:


> a good example of why you shouldnt have a snake around your neck, although I still do it with my boy, I dont let him come across the front of my neck.
> 
> but the story about the snake measuring up its owner... 'excuse me mr rat, can you hold still I want to make sure your small enough to eat' haha!


I'm the same way. Once a constrictor passes the 3-foot mark, no letting them around the front of my neck. After the 5-foot mark (4-foot for _Liasis_ species... strong little critters) no letting them around my shoulders period for safety's sake. While they wouldn't do it on purpose, accidents can and do happen with any startled animal and that isn't a good risk to take.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

oh and i also got "you should be more dominating over your dog, make it come straight back to you. i wouldnt let my dog be like that"

i just turned around and said its a samoyed, id like to see you try and get her to come back to her name. 

he shut up after i said that.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

While walking Flynn a Fedex van pulled up and the guy said; "Is that a wolf?" 
I just smiled then he got out and said "Seriously, is that a wolf?"
I told him he was a sledding dog, Malamute and he said "God he really looks like a wolf!"

Well for a start he's ginger and I ain't seen any ginger wolves but there may be some and he has what's called a 'cap' the markings over his eyes like all Mals and wolves don't have that. I honestly wonder how people can be so stupid to think that a small woman would be walking a wolf around the streets of Essex, lol - when Pitbulls are banned! 

Mind you "The wolf lady of Essex" would sound pretty cool :thumbup1: perhaps I should have said yes!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

'mum is that a werewolf?' - this was mega cute too though'
'is she blind or deaf?' - kira cus she's all white
'the ones with blue eyes go blind ya know' - yea ok mate
'thats a GSD, huskies dont come in white' - see last reply lol
'where's ya sled?' - in the middle of summer! really?
'be careful them dogs just turn' - said about the sibes

ones which just piss me off...
'cool pitbull' - no, he's not.
'you need to feed that dog' - huskies are ment to be lean, she eats like a horse (keyu)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Melissa27 said:


> It probably says something sad that I have heard that one so often that I actually keep a link to the Snopes.com article on that particular urban legend on my computer, just to provide it to anyone who insists that happened to someone they know.
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you heard it from fellow snake owners as well? I have a few times, and it always surprises me that they'd think it was true. You'd think they'd do enough research before acquiring a pet to know that story isn't plausible.
> 
> ...


She survived, tattoos, piercings all in tact! I think it must have been a young snake though; I gather the full grown ones are really heavy.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> at least there is some likeness!!! (like big and fluffy)..


And that's exactly where the similarities end I'm afraid.

I've seen many good looking and very handsome Sarplaninacs but I have yet to see a Caucasian that isn't ugly.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

When i had monty my first springer and harvey my eldest now, a woman stopped and spoke to me, was looking at the dogs, asking various questions i said they are brothers monty is 2 years older, a few minutes later she pointed to monty and said "is monty the little ones mum then" "errmmmm no" could have said more but thought better of it. 

Ive had...............

can you buy english springers abroad or are they not allowed anywhere else than england.

How come their ears are so long, do they keep growing for a bit longer when the dog is fully grown.

Is it because their ears are so long they dont stick up like other dogs that one did make me think.

oh i could go on forever.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

(none dog related ) I also very often get when I tell people I have four rabbits "oh that would make a nice rabbit stew"

I was that annoyed that I just turned around and walked off before I punched them in the face.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oh had another one

Random Lady "Oh they are lovely, what breed are they?"

Me: "English Springer Spaniels"

RL: "Oh, I thought their ears were longer"

Me: "The show type do have slightly longer looking ears but it's mostly hair"

RL: "Oh....ok.... why do they have such longer ears?"

Me "I'm not sure"

RL "Really, thye must have a purpose - you're just not telling me because I'm not in your spaniel club, aren't you!?"

Me: "???"

RL: "I know what you elitist types are like, you don't want us to know"

Me: "Okay, you got me.... their ears are so long because they can stiffen them when jumping, it slows the descent so they go further with each leap - means they get less tired and can work longer" (said with huge grin and sarky tone)

RL: "See, told you I knew about secrets - I'd love to see them using the ears" *walks off humming happily now she had solved the 'mystery of the ears' to her satisfaction*

Me: "???"

here's their glider ears in actions


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> And that's exactly where the similarities end I'm afraid.
> 
> I've seen many good looking and very handsome Sarplaninacs but I have yet to see a Caucasian that *isn't ugly.*


hmmm...I am a Caucasian....thank you mate.... 
(and what about you?):001_tt2:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

One day someone asked me if I was going to breed from the twins. 


her:are they a breeding pair?
me:no they are twins they can't be bred
her: you can still breed them 
me:no they are twins as in brother and sister
her: they are dogs that doesn't matter
me:it does and no she will not be having pups and if she ever does they will not be his pups.


Ever since we have had Lily a woman has been pestering me to have pups off her. I kept saying she is a cross bred so there is no way I would breed of her. She even told someone with chihuahua's I was going to breed her and she was going to have a pup. She also told her that I said I wouldn't breed of her but said she will because she breeds all of her bitches ( I only have 2 bitches who have had pups).

One day OH saw her and said Lily was in season. She said Oh I can't have a pup as my daughter is pregnant and I don't want to have a pup and a baby in the house together and I don't believe in breeding to make money. Oh said I was about to say she is not going to be bred of she will be spayed when she is a little older.

She was the one who said about breeding off Lily I had never said we would have pups she is a pet and that is all.


Willow is always called a whippet every one says oh what a lovely little whippet no he's and italian greyhound cross whippet but mostly iggie. Well that makes him a whippet ahhhhhhhhhh no he's an iggie cross.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> [/B]hmmm...I am a Caucasian....thank you mate....
> (and what about you?):001_tt2:


I'm a colour blind Mongrel!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I'm a colour blind Mongrel!


at least you can see fifty shades of grey...
mongrels are my favourite... as someone commented on my Cheeky: he is not much of a dog...is he?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> (none dog related ) I also very often get when I tell people I have four rabbits "oh that would make a nice rabbit stew"
> 
> I was that annoyed that I just turned around and walked off before I punched them in the face.


Many years ago when I was trying to find homes for baby rabbits, my mother said: Well, I'd have one for the table, but I haven't got anyone to kill it for me!

You can imagine my response to that!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Many years ago when I was trying to find homes for baby rabbits, my mother said: Well, I'd have one for the table, but I haven't got anyone to kill it for me!
> 
> You can imagine my response to that!


they tend to come out with it when i say im trying to fatten them up for their spay. its very tempting to say na i prefer a nice human stew haha


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> oh had another one
> 
> Random Lady "Oh they are lovely, what breed are they?"
> 
> ...


ut: lol Some people are just special 
I think the ears if its the same as my two are to create a kind of triangle of scent for their nose to focus on, making it easier for them to sniff out things.Also why they have a long nasal passage. Would imagine for retrieval/gundog work it would be a useful tool?


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Them: Is that a lab?
Me: Yes
Them: No its not, you don't get ginger labradors
Me: Yes you do, he's a fox red lab
Them: Thats no lab, are you sure its not a Rhodesian Ridgeback

 Why ask, if you think you know already!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Teddy Red Lab said:


> Them: Is that a lab?
> Me: Yes
> Them: No its not, you don't get ginger labradors
> Me: Yes you do, he's a fox red lab
> ...


I get the same in reverse - am I sure I have a RR as he looks like a fox red lab .


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Me and the OH have talked about getting a RR as well just so we can really confuse people!!! 

In all honestly though, we met a RR for the first time the other day and they are so different it is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Teddy Red Lab said:


> Me and the OH have talked about getting a RR as well just so we can really confuse people!!!
> 
> In all honestly though, we met a RR for the first time the other day and they are so different it is ridiculous!!!


They are indeed, but both very handsome! .


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Def agree!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

My Bulldog.








He was also a pit bull, a lurcher, a wolfhound puppy and a greyhound.

A couple of days ago a woman stopped me as I was doing some clicker training with Spencer. She then proceeded to tell me I shouldn't clicker train, I should use positive reinforcement instead  Apparently the click is used to punish the dog and if I carry on using the clicker I'll make Spencer frightened of me. I suppose her heart's in the right place but I think she's a bit misinformed about clicker training!

One I used to get a lot with Shadow and Wolf was "my aunts/friends/brothers/dads dog could kill yours" Um...okay....


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

My pitbull (on the right)










and Durex dog


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Had a weird one the other day.
Was walking to school with another mum and just mentioned I'd just been out with Terence. She turns round and says:
"I always thought it was weird you got a male. Females are much softer."


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

"Ohhh that's a very nice puppy you got there... Very nice... A Labrador, eh? I can certainly tell. A good example, most definitely pedigree, I can see the right measurements and all... So.. How much do you want for him?" 

"Uhm... It's actually a labrador x golden retriever mix, not a lab." 

"Oh." *confused expression, walks away*


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I just remembered one, once i was walking along the path in my usual park and Tammy was offlead just pottering along nicely like always, and a group of some middle aged women were coming the other way (no dogs with them) and one of them said 'oh i'm surprised you can let one of those off the lead!' (she's a yorkie) i was just like 'erm yea...'  then she kneeled down to say hello to Tammy and said something like 'i always thought they could never be let off' i didn't really know what to say cos i was just baffled so kind of went 'oh mm well she's fine!' 
They must of thought all terriers can never be offlead or something lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lil Doglets said:


> I just remembered one, once i was walking along the path in my usual park and Tammy was offlead just pottering along nicely like always, and a group of some middle aged women were coming the other way (no dogs with them) and one of them said 'oh i'm surprised you can let one of those off the lead!' (she's a yorkie) i was just like 'erm yea...'  then she kneeled down to say hello to Tammy and said something like 'i always thought they could never be let off' i didn't really know what to say cos i was just baffled so kind of went 'oh mm well she's fine!'
> They must of thought all terriers can never be offlead or something lol


Trouble is, a lot of people never let their dogs off no matter what breed they are and if asked about it, they insist they won't come back though they have never tried. So people get the impression it is the breed.

I know someone like that with a cocker spaniel and I feel so sorry for him. He is about eight now and has never once in his life been off lead because she is scared he won't come back. I think that is all wrong, especially in that breed.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Trouble is, a lot of people never let their dogs off no matter what breed they are and if asked about it, they insist they won't come back though they have never tried. So people get the impression it is the breed.
> 
> I know someone like that with a cocker spaniel and I feel so sorry for him. He is about eight now and has never once in his life been off lead because she is scared he won't come back. I think that is all wrong, especially in that breed.


Aw, that's really sad  . It seems to be quite the opposite where I live, practically everyone seems to walk their dogs off lead and I occasionally get the odd comment when other dog walkers see Benji on the lead 

I get a lot of "Aw, is he not off the lead yet?!?"
Yes I let him off, but he is an over-excited puppy who's recall goes to pot when he spots people or other dogs, so I put him back on the lead before he noticed you out of courtesy! 

I haven't had any strange comments about him yet (other than everyone thinking he is a girl because he is so pretty!), but he is only just 5 months old, so plenty of time yet!


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Trouble is, a lot of people never let their dogs off no matter what breed they are and if asked about it, they insist they won't come back though they have never tried. So people get the impression it is the breed.
> 
> I know someone like that with a cocker spaniel and I feel so sorry for him. He is about eight now and has never once in his life been off lead because she is scared he won't come back. I think that is all wrong, especially in that breed.


My mum is really weird, even though Tammy is fine offlead and goes offlead every day her whole life for 8 years my mum doesn't like the idea of me letting Charlie offlead  i mean she needs some training and i only let her off when there's nobody about atm but when i told her i'd started training her and letting her off for a bit when it's safe etc she was all like 'oohh nooo i don't like that you'll be sorry when she runs off and gets run over or something!' she thinks i should just keep her onlead all the time for the rest of her life :nonod: 
I tried explaining that she has been really good offlead so far and that i'm being really careful, but she just won't listen and thinks i'm being really stupid for letting her off at all  
I dunno some people are just so weird lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Lil Doglets said:


> My mum is really weird, even though Tammy is fine offlead and goes offlead every day her whole life for 8 years my mum doesn't like the idea of me letting Charlie offlead  i mean she needs some training and i only let her off when there's nobody about atm but when i told her i'd started training her and letting her off for a bit when it's safe etc she was all like 'oohh nooo i don't like that you'll be sorry when she runs off and gets run over or something!' she thinks i should just keep her onlead all the time for the rest of her life :nonod:
> I tried explaining that she has been really good offlead so far and that i'm being really careful, but she just won't listen and thinks i'm being really stupid for letting her off at all
> I dunno some people are just so weird lol


Maybe it's because she's a more unusual breed? She may be worried about her getting lost or stolen. But you're right, you need to let her off - they need their freedom 

If you ever go out walking with her and your mum, you could always just keep her on a longline just to give Charlie some freedom and keep your mum happy... even if it's just for while you're out with your mum


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Maybe it's because she's a more unusual breed? She may be worried about her getting lost or stolen. But you're right, you need to let her off - they need their freedom
> 
> If you ever go out walking with her and your mum, you could always just keep her on a longline just to give Charlie some freedom and keep your mum happy... even if it's just for while you're out with your mum


But then there's always those risks letting any dog off, a while ago there was a thread about most commonly stolen dogs or something and yorkshire terrier was like 3rd or 4th on the list!  
We only go on 1 walk a year with my mum lol, we go to visit this special place like a family tradition but Charlie's only been there twice so far so she stays on a longline anyway since it's a huge wilderness with so much wildlife and huge woods everywhere, if she did run off there i'd certainly never see her again!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

just remembered about 8 years ago i had sasha (my shaded red mini long haired dachshund) outside tesco waiting for my sister, and a oldish bloke came to say hi to sasha and asked if she was a border collie  

also every time i take lex for a walk i always hear people say omg, look how huge that is


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lil Doglets said:


> My mum is really weird, even though Tammy is fine offlead and goes offlead every day her whole life for 8 years my mum doesn't like the idea of me letting Charlie offlead  i mean she needs some training and i only let her off when there's nobody about atm but when i told her i'd started training her and letting her off for a bit when it's safe etc she was all like 'oohh nooo i don't like that you'll be sorry when she runs off and gets run over or something!' she thinks i should just keep her onlead all the time for the rest of her life :nonod:
> I tried explaining that she has been really good offlead so far and that i'm being really careful, but she just won't listen and thinks i'm being really stupid for letting her off at all
> I dunno some people are just so weird lol


I had a similar conversation with my brother a couple of years ago. I was talking about Ferdie and Joshua and he said: You don't let them off lead, do you? When I said, yes, he sounded quite horrified. Said: Do they come back? Well, yes. They don't actually let me out of their sight.

Considering he has always had spaniels, I wonder now if they have ever been off lead. He did live in London, so I suppose space is limited. But he was the same one who thought I would have to keep Diva and Ferdie apart because they are one of each sex!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Millions... most of the really nasty, bitchy ones have been on here... but a few live ones were:

To one of my Golden Retriever x Standard Poodles:

"That's another Labrador ruined" ( I guess he thought Elmo was once a lab and had been possessed by a poodle?)

This is him - 

Then there is the usual question with various answers:

Bloke "What is it?"

Me - answers you can choose from:

1 - "a dog"
2 - "a Swaledale"
3 - "I have no idea. He appeared back there in the woods and won't leave me alone"
4 - "What's what?.... I don't see anything"
5 - "He's a West Highland Terrier from near Dounreay" (yes I know it's not in the Western Isles)
6 - "A long coated Greyhound"


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> She survived, tattoos, piercings all in tact! I think it must have been a young snake though; I gather the full grown ones are really heavy.


I am so glad to hear she is okay, with how strong Burmese are it always scares me when people don't follow safety protocols with them. They are wonderful and usually very good natured snakes, but accidents can still happen with any animal that size. 

That they are in regards to heaviness… I have a picture of me helping move a friend of mine's 27-year-old female Burmese to a new enclosure. She isn't even very large for a female, but it still took three of us to move her… she is 230 pounds of lean muscle and is 16 feet long. Luckily she is a sweetheart and very cooperative about being hauled around, because at her size I seriously doubt we could have easily stopped her if she had other plans in mind on where she'd have liked to go. 



jimbo_28_02 said:


> (none dog related ) I also very often get when I tell people I have four rabbits "oh that would make a nice rabbit stew"
> 
> I was that annoyed that I just turned around and walked off before I punched them in the face.


Oh that infuriates me when people say things like that. I greatly admire your restraint; people who say those things about my small animals usually get an earful. :mad5:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Strangest comments i get about my dogs is "are they related" !!!!!
1 is a cairn x,, the other is a Lurcher !!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Strangest comments i get about my dogs is "are they related" !!!!!
> 1 is a cairn x,, the other is a Lurcher !!!!



:idea:They could be distant cousins twice removed from the Dog Park.

Couldn't they?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When I had Joshua, and people would hear me calling them Ferdinand and Joshua, some bright spark would ask if they were mother and son! The mind boggles really. I don't know any girls called Ferdinand.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Zaros said:


> :idea:They could be distant cousins twice removed from the Dog Park.
> 
> Couldn't they?


When i was asked the question one day i said to a women" oh yes the little has shrunk in the wash"" i was laughing as i said it and she saw the funny side of it !!!!!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Another one from today - 

'he's a nice colour, I think we'll have one of him next - When will you be breeding him?'
'Errr we won't!'


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

OOOOOO! I Just love those weimeraners, isnt she lovely!.........She is a he and he is a Viszla, completely different colour to weimy!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Another one from today -
> 
> 'he's a nice colour, I think we'll have one of him next - When will you be breeding him?'
> 'Errr we won't!'


One of him? Did they even know what breed he is?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Another one from today -
> 
> 'he's a nice colour, I think we'll have one of him next - When will you be breeding him?'
> 'Errr we won't!'





newfiesmum said:


> One of him? Did they even know what breed he is?


Scarily common I think. I had a woman ask what Kilo was as he was 'well smart' - said she was going to get one from the farm round here who does any breed you want .


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

lovely one one a kid today 

kid's mum: "look darling - doggies!"
kid (3-4 years ish): *sighs* "Mummy, they're not doggies, they're puppies!"


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> One of him? Did they even know what breed he is?


Haha I think so.....

Needless to say we didn't hang around chatting to them!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Scarily common I think. I had a woman ask what Kilo was as he was 'well smart' - said she was going to get one from the farm round here who does any breed you want .


Any breed you want? That's crazy!  It really shocks me what people say sometimes!



IndysMamma said:


> lovely one one a kid today
> 
> kid's mum: "look darling - doggies!"
> kid (3-4 years ish): *sighs* "Mummy, they're not doggies, they're puppies!"


Haha I had a kid go today;

'Eww look at that skinny grey small big dog... eww'


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I got TOLD my Weim was a Dalmatian at the weekend! Apparently when their spots merge they go grey... :001_tt2:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

CheddarS said:


> I got TOLD my Weim was a Dalmatian at the weekend! Apparently when their spots merge they go grey... :001_tt2:


And what happens to their ears? Do they keep growing till they get that weimie floppiness?

That is hilarious actually.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Any breed you want? That's crazy!  It really shocks me what people say sometimes!


She had her last dog from them; they had French Bulldogs and DDBs in for Christmas (the must have dogs around here at the time) and she often went 'to see what they had in'. Sounds like a great place :cursing:.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> She had her last dog from them; they had French Bulldogs and DDBs in for Christmas (the must have dogs around here at the time) and she often went 'to see what they had in'. Sounds like a great place :cursing:.


Doggie department store - and they were all health tested, of course.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Doggie department store - and they were all health tested, of course.


Of course. Not :cursing:. Loads of folk here get their dogs there. Nice and cheap .


----------

